# Newbie in Alicante



## dollface (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey All,

Just moved out to Alicante from London 6 weeks ago. Im currently studying for a TEFL (teaching english as a foreign language) qualification and working at a summer camp teaching English to small children. I'm living with family and working for a family run business at the moment so will probably be out here for a while. Would love to meet people and make some new friends as I haven't really had the chance to do so yet


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dollface said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just moved out to Alicante from London 6 weeks ago. Im currently studying for a TEFL (teaching english as a foreign language) qualification and working at a summer camp teaching English to small children. I'm living with family and working for a family run business at the moment so will probably be out here for a while. Would love to meet people and make some new friends as I haven't really had the chance to do so yet


hi & welcome


have a read of these recent threads - you're not alone!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/85973-meet-up-forum-members-alicante-area.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/85600-new-alicante-city-want-get-know-people.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/38114-where-live-around-alicante-young-family.html


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Are you in Alicante city or Alicante area?


----------



## tom.b (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi there, i live in alicante cite i have only been here for about two mouths i am also looking to meet some new people..


----------

